# What's the point of IHR?



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

What's the point of registering your hedgie with the IHR? Is their a benefit or is it just to get him/her into the system and to support the IHR? Is your hedgie(s) registered? 
 Thanks


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

*International Hedgehog Registry
Mission Statement*
*1 * To preserve and improve the quality of the species, and to keep track of the progress of our efforts. 
*2 * To improve knowledge of inherited traits, toward the goal of eliminating those characteristics that have a negative impact on hedgehog longevity and health and increasing those traits that enhance the species. 
*3 *To track the demographics and distribution of pet hedgehogs. 
*4 *To connect hedgehog owners and breeders with one another, to the enhancement of the hedgehog community.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The IHR is very important as it keeps track of health issues in our hedgehogs so if WHS pops up we can stop breeding those hedgehogs in that line. Without the registry we could be breeding hedgehogs that carry WHS. I've retired 2 because WHS popped up in their great grandparents, something I would never have known without the registry. Had I not found out, I would have been breeding those two. 

It's also important even for pets, rescues and those with no lineage as it gives an idea of average life spans and common diseases. 

Registering is FREE, despite the fact that it still says on the IHA website there is a fee. 

All of my hedgehogs are registered including babies, rescues and re-homes.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Nancy said:


> All of my hedgehogs are registered including babies, rescues and re-homes.


DITTO! 
This should be standard operating procedure for any and all breeders.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Just to note, Although I rescue and take in re-homes I DO NOT breed the rescues, re-homes, or our first hedgehogs that came from pet stores. They are PETS ONLY. 

My breeding herd is fully lineaged.


----------



## juggalicious (Oct 8, 2008)

Nancy said:


> My breeding herd is fully lineaged.


How did you manage that? did you get your first breeders directly from another breeder specifically for breeding? Just curious


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

juggalicious said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > My breeding herd is fully lineaged.
> ...


That is how I did it. My breeders that produce breeding quality hedgies have pedigrees with at least 4 generations, and most have 5, 6, or more. If I have less than 4 generations on the parents, then I consider the babies to be PET quality only.

Pixie


----------



## juggalicious (Oct 8, 2008)

Does it get pretty expensive trying to start breeding? except the obvious expense of buying your first breeders  Not that I'm going to try, way to busy with other things to take that on just yet.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, my first breeders came from other breeders. I've kept some babies but added more from other breeders. 

Yes, breeding can be expensive. Vet bills add up quickly especially when something goes wrong.


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

Alls my hedgehogs are registry also ,,,,,in my mind it's realy important exactly like my chihuahuas ,,, I never breed an animal without pedigree ,,cause with that you can be sure it don't have probleme in that lineage ,,if a person sell an hedgehog and it'S the most beautiful one in the world ,if he don't have pedigree the person don't sell him to me ,,,,,I am realy addict to the registry to know a little on the beauty you want to breed ,,,,,Important for me ,,for the peoples who buy from me and also for all the peoples after since i 'll be a realy old woman who can not remind anythings lollllll


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Nancy said:


> Yes, my first breeders came from other breeders. I've kept some babies but added more from other breeders. Yes, breeding can be expensive. Vet bills add up quickly especially when something goes wrong.


Knock on wood, I have not had any vet bills, YET. But, I totally agree, that breeding is expensive. So far, I have returned all profits, back into continuing to IMPROVE my own herd. Whether by purchasing better hedgies and retiring older ones, or through retaining a hedghog from my own litter. Keep in mind, that you must wait until the hedgie is 6 months old before you can ever start to breed the female. Thus, that's 6 months of supplies, time and effort, for a hedgie that can offer you nothing in return for those first 6 months.

Please refer to the article titled, *"Why are hedgehogs so expensive"*. 
http://www.pixiesexotichedgies.webs.com:80/

Pixie


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought registering hedgehogs was practically a joke. Unlike horses, (which we have to register to show) hedgehogs are pure African hedgehog. It's not like there can be a mix of half this quarter this.
How/where do you register hedgehogs exactly? Why does the IHA website say there is a fee if it really is free?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The point of the registry is to track lines and illnesses and genetic diseases. Without the registry breeders on their own could never keep track of hedgehogs that are owned by people all across the country. It also keeps track of generations so if something does show up they can look back and try a find with which hedgehog it originated. It's not a joke.

You can register at the IHA website. They just haven't updated to show that registration is now free. http://hedgehogregistry.org/register.html


----------



## Benus95 (Sep 28, 2008)

Does your hedgehog have to be registered?
Is it against the law if it isn't?


I don't have a hedgehog yet but its best to know.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

No, it's not against the law. It is best if you buy from a breeder who registers as there is less likely to be health issues if they are tracking the line.


----------

